# plse help me decide on a real nose or fake for my bear



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

im kinda new and have mounted 13deer, they get beter and better, i use krowtan and like it alot well i have been just started on a 3/4 mount bear and cant make up my mind, i have been told that the fake nose is mch simpler but i had some ****** of a taxidermist use 1 on another mount of mine and it looks like crap.....so any input wold be great


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

fake


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Real!........................................Less Filling!:darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*remember im still new to the taxidermy world*

which 1 is easier, or user friendly but is going to look good.... im so torn....


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Neither one is easy, that said the real nose will look better most of the time. You can use the real skin over the fake nose also. I cut the nose of my mannikin and rough shape critter clay in the place of it, then shape the clay through the nose skin according to reference.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks*

thats sounds very smart..... might try that


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Neither one is easy, that said the real nose will look better most of the time. You can use the real skin over the fake nose also. I cut the nose of my mannikin and rough shape critter clay in the place of it, then shape the clay through the nose skin according to reference.


Using this same method on real nose gives this outcome. I still have to finish the nose (sculpture epoxy) but it will require very little time and work to get a natural look.

Remember to flesh out well, as a little time at that point helps also.:darkbeer:










Bob


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> You can use the real skin over the fake nose also.


:thumbs_up


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks alot*

thank you guys very much for u help... does the nose on manikin suck or what? also do u guys tan ur skinsurself.i read that its best to send it out but why??? i fleshed mine with a fleshingwheel, i was also told to soak it in gas which i did, i washeed it about 5 times with dishsoap, kemol4. then soaked it in bakingsoda. i then soaked it in the krowtan for about 5days. and fleshed it on the wheel again.... the hair started to come back thorough on the back side is that normal??? it didnt look like i fleshed it that thin, but did want to do a good job...its in the freezer until i get a form... is there a beter way to tan this hide? did i go overboard? thanks for any input... i just want to become the best taxidermist as possable. i have payed 2much for crap mounts..and want to do this for a living... sorry for all the questions


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

In the future I would send all bears to a commercial tannery. They do not lend well to shop tanning. As for the nose, Brian touched on a method that in my opinion is hard to beat. I use the real skin over the artificial nose. Perfect interior detail and realistic exterior with no visible seams.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*wow*

very nice.......


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

this is artificial.......... piece of cake to do in my opinion... no skifing the nose thin... just cut it 1/16" away from fur line, and super glue against fake nose... i dont even fill with apoxie sculpt it goes tight and undetected..

pro, that nose does look fabulous tho! nice work!


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*thanks*

lol im just going to just have to pic 1 i guess. every1swork looksgreat


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful nose work Cole, of course.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome looking work both Cole and JerseyJays showing both aspects. I must agree on the small issue of showing lines here with Cole. At the same time JerseyJays work with the artificial nose is #1 quality.:thumbs_up

Bob


----------

